# destination panel not showing during import



## SC1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi 
I just loaded my lightroom on an iMac with El Capitan.  During import, all my photos are getting imported into "Catalog/All photographs" that I see on the left hand panel.  But the right hand side does not show a Destination panel so I can control where these imports go.  

My LR6 and iTunes etc are all updated.
Help!


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 19, 2016)

Welcome to the Forum.

There are two ways that the destination panel won't show:
--You specified "Add" at the top of the import window instead of "Move" or one of the "Copy" options. That will cause the files to be imported in the folders in which they already reside.

--The Destination panel is hidden. Right (or Control) click on one of the other panel headers on the right side and make sure there's a check mark next to Destination.


----------



## SC1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks Hal.  If I right-click.  Nothing happens.
But you are correct, I am doing the "add" not copy/move.  So if I do "add", and I click on a photo to 'develop' it, how is it going to be different than developing the original from the folder on the left side?


----------



## Gnits (Sep 19, 2016)

The Import process only tells Lr where the image is on your system and stores various information about your image (or allow you to move it while you import it).  The Image is NOT imported to the Catalog.

You can apply develop or metadata settings at the time of import.  These settings are stored in the catalog (and sometimes in the files.... but that is another discussion).

You cannot "Develop" a file in Lr in the sense that you make adjustments to the original file. Lr does not allow you change the original.   You can "Develop" a file in Lr where you can use all of the tools within Lr. Lr stores these instructions in the Catalog and  shows you on the screen the impact of these changes on the original.  You must "Export" to a new file  if you wish to have the develop settings applied.

The "Add" option means that the file to be imported remains in its original location.


----------



## beckysharpe (Nov 23, 2016)

Thank you so much Hal P Anderson! Yes, everyone you do RIGHT CLICK (or CTRL CLICK on a mac) on the right hand panes, and if it doesn't work try nearer the top of the pane... If it doesn't work you are clicking in the wrong place! Fantastic, now fixed for me!


----------



## Terrie (Oct 16, 2017)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Welcome to the Forum.
> 
> There are two ways that the destination panel won't show:
> --You specified "Add" at the top of the import window instead of "Move" or one of the "Copy" options. That will cause the files to be imported in the folders in which they already reside.
> ...


 
Thank you Hal!!!!! Mine was 'hidden' and I had no idea that was the problem until I read your reply.


----------

